# /dev/da0s1 has gone missing freebsd 8



## mf93 (May 9, 2010)

I have been using this build of freebsd for about 3 months and my mount has never given me any problems except one-even when i put enable user mount in /etc/rc.conf it still doesnt allow. Also, more to teh point, recently my usb device-da0s1-is missing-its just not there...what could have caused this and how can i fix it?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 9, 2010)

The usb issue could be any number of things
(Enough usb drivers loaded, enough power to the device
if a hard disk, enough "cli" if a flash drive), maybe
post more information about the usb device, the
usb drivers you have loaded, the commands which have failed...


----------



## robbak (May 9, 2010)

User mount of disks has fooled a number of people. You need to have these things in order:
1. the ...usermount sysctl (sorry if I cannot remember exactly what it is) set to 1. sysctl -a |grep usermount Should find it.
2. Read-write access to the device node.
3. *Ownership* of the mount point. Read-write access to the mount point is not enough.
If you have all those things correct, you should be able to usermount the filesystem.


----------



## rden (May 16, 2010)

Would be simple to reply "RTFM" but I've on a rare quiet weekend so:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/usb-disks.html

A bit over halfway down the page, "To make this device mountable as a normal user . . ."


----------

